# Keeping Farm Safe



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a article with several links to various aspects of farm safety from "combine safety/fires" to "spreading liquid manure on frozen ground". Just click the link that interests you and review some safety tips.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/keeping_safe_on_the_farm/


----------

